# Green terror eye problem with pictures



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

The following post explains what has been going on.

viewtopic.php?f=23&t=348465

I ignored the fish for a few days including lights out in order to lower stress, but today I checked on him and saw this



I still want to save this fish

What do I do next?

Thanks
MeCasa


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

After doing some more research I now have a direction and that's internal bacterial. I've used a lot of treatments that were parasite based but I had NO external indications of what the problem was except 'not eating' and 'white stringy poo'...could have been anything.

The popeyes are not a result of poor water quality and coupled with the ongoing problems and lack of external indications I now believe that the problem is bacterial and internal.

I've ordered Fish_Mox_Forte 500mg. In order to help with the eyes while I await the amoxicillin I've treated with Metroplex/Kanaplex and Maracyn in small amounts

I know some people will consider this overkill but the fish is still strong and I feel the need to do everything I can

I'll still take any advice

Thanks


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I would add epsom salt in an attempt to alleviate fluid build up behind the eyes. 2 tbsp per 10g premixed and added gradually over 5-6 hours. Monitor for any adverse effects.
Pop eye can be the result of many different ailments, one of which is internal infection. I'm not sure that Amoxicillin is the best med in this case, I'd probably use kanamycin at the full dosage instead as it's skin absorbed and better suited for systemic infections. You could also add daily 30 minute baths with epsom and kanamycin at double the recommended dosages. http://www.aquarium-pond-answers.com/20 ... baths.html


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you GTZ. I forgot to post that I had started a new round of Epsom salt baths as soon as I saw the eyes. I have already started a regimen of Kanaplex but the Kanamycin is only 32% so I will increase the dosages.

I have read your link and will also continue using salt as appropriate. It looks like I'm heading the right direction although I question the sanity of spending $100 on a fish that I could replace for $20....then again...... :fish:


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

After 7 weeks of no food my Terror finally has his appetite back. I've stopped all medications except Maracyn Plus and Melafix for the popeye (which looks better every day)

Since I have a fairly aggressive tank I'll wait a week till he has his full eyesight and drop him back in the main tank. I almost feel guilty that I was going to do a mercy kill on week five 

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

That is great to hear...


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

I learned a lot

For instance i changed my will to state

Do not put me out of my misery after 5 weeks....wait 7 weeks


----------

